# [Aporte] Super Amplificador de "Tres Transistores"



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2012)

Estaba viendo un amplificador con 3 transistores y me pregunté  ¿Cual sería el *máximo provecho* que se podria obtener de un amplificador de 3 transistores? . . . a muchos les va a sonar familiar eso .
 Así que comencé con tres Darlington , pero los resultados obtenidos fueron bastante frustrantes :cabezon:  . No es que no funcionaran , sino que el pobre transistor que funciona de pre , amplificador lineal y driver en clase A se queda corto , si , ya se que faltan etapas , pero la idea era *sostener* lo de los "tres transistores" . Entonces me acordé del regulador zener programable TL431 (2,5 - 37 V / 1 a 100 mA) usado como amplificador  , incluso lo he visto en alguna radio AM tomando directamente desde el díodo detector y manejando directamente un parlante. Y salío ésto , el [LATEX]MARAVILLASAUDIO[/LATEX] de tres transistores  , un amplificador muuuuuuy sensible  , con 25 mVp (50 mVpp) ya estamos al límite de la potencia y una distorsión THD al máximo , antes del recorte , de 0,257 % . Puede entregar 80 Watts con 42 Vdc de alimentación y parlante de dos Ohms. *La alimentación MAXIMA es de 42 Vdc , ya que no existe TL431 que soporte más de 37 Vdc , asi que no me vengan a preguntar si lo pueden alimentar con 400 Volts y ponerle 18 transistores para obtener más potencia , éste el el límite .*  Es obvio que ya no son tres transistores , sino un integrado (11 trans.) + 4 transistores , pero conserva el estilo y la estética de "Tres Transistores" . Está funcionando fuerte , estable y sin distorsión , me faltaría probarlo con una guitarra o mejor un bajo eléctrico. Se cambió R1 , R2 , y R3 para aumentarle la impedancia de entrada a unos 8.000 Ω - Se agradece a Fogonazo por notarlo  Están subidas las foto de las simulaciónes , normal y en puente y las dos simulaciones . 




Ver el archivo adjunto 80391 
 Para los que lo quieran montar en placa perforada les dejo el dibujo :  Ver el archivo adjunto 81885   Saludos ! 
.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2012)

que cosa mas rara ,los diodos d1 a d 3  tienen que tener contacto con el disipador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2012)

Si , los díodos van pegados al disipador , haciendo contacto térmico , no eléctrico.

Viste que cosa rara 

Ya edité la imagen con esa indicación


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2012)

no me acordaba la palabra ''contacto termico''  ,por eso solo puse 

```
tienen que tener contacto con el disipador?
```

si esta bueno,simple


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2012)

El concepto mínimo es éste :





Saludos !


.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 7, 2012)

Este... Quiero ponerle 20 transistores TIC106 y usarlo con Trifásica 440VAC. Que tengo que modificar?

Y, para ponerle un ventilador en la linea rectificada, necesito una resistencia... ¿de cuanto tiene que ser el valor?

Me dijeron que con un ujt se puede hacer un regulador pwm, y así se gasta menos energía. también me gustaría que sacara luces al ritmo de la musica.

Aclaro que yo he armado potencias de 70kW y las cargo directamente a Laguna Verde Tengo contrato con ellos y les fabrico las cámaras donde se deposita el uranio y hace pumsdasdfffff cachuuummm asdasd y sale energía. También tengo experiencia resolviendo los Sudokus del periodico y armando Amplificadores Clase-D

Espero me hechen una manita porfis. La PCB me gusta en fibra con Soldermask Negra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





+++


Excelente Diseño 2M, Me agrada la idea para un sistema compacto de 2 Vías. Muy bien trabajado.

Saludos al foro.

Ps: Lo de arriba, antes de los "+" es Ironía eh!


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 7, 2012)

Perdon la ignorancia pero se puede reemplazar el Darlington por transitores comunes y corrientes? (Se que si pero no se cuales)
Otra cosa, por qué si tiene una distorsión de 0,4%, tantos watts y tan fácil, no se ve por ningún lado?
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La concepto mínimo es éste :
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77624
> ...



y la temperatura ,calienta bastante parece ?


----------



## Dano (Ago 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que cosa mas rara ,los diodos d1 a d 3  tienen que tener contacto con el disipador?



Se usa para evitar el embalamiento térmico de los transistores.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Se usa para evitar el embalamiento térmico de los transistores.



sii ya lo sabia,nomas lo pregunte para que lo aclare ,
como cuando las propagandas yanquis, y esas preguntas tannn tann tontas  que le hacen al vendedor ,'' hoo jhonn y puedo freir panques ? o el viejito ese jajaj de la juguera , o los que pican verduras,,,
sip cuando quiero reirme un rato miro esos canales de venta telefonica


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 7, 2012)

> Estaba viendo un proyecto escolar de amplificador con 3 transistores y me pregunté  ¿Cual sería el máximo provecho que se podria obtener de un amplificador de 3 transistores? . . .


que bueno que  se te ocurrio!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Perdon la ignorancia pero se puede reemplazar el Darlington por transitores comunes y corrientes? (Se que si pero no se cuales)
> Otra cosa, por qué si tiene una distorsión de 0,4%, tantos watts y tan fácil, no se ve por ningún lado?
> Saludos


 
Si , se pueden armar Darlington con TIP33 y TIP34 o TIP35 y TIP36 con excitadores TIP31 y TIP32 o BD139 y BD140 , mejor aún sería armar pares Sziklai con esos transistores , peeeeeeeerooooo nos saldríamos de la estética de los "tres transistores" :contrato:

Contaba que lo publiqué porque me sorprendió personalmente el desempeño  , otros prototipos con 3 Darlington , para bajar la distorsión a niveles del 1 % pierden sensibilidad y necesitan excitarse con 1.500 mVp y éste anda por menos de la mitad de la distorsión y se excita con 25 mVp.

Saludos !


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Ago 8, 2012)

buenas noches don 2 metros me gustaria armarlo tengo cantidades de tip 141 y 147 que rescate de un amplificador de 100 el famoso turquito que esta en el foro que no me convencio para nada .... servirian para esta proyectico??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

Si te sirven perfectamente .

Son para 10 A - 125 watts - 80/100 V


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 8, 2012)

me suena a un artilugio para salir al paso... pero con estilo....


----------



## crimson (Ago 8, 2012)

Muy bueno Dosme, ya lo voy a experimentar para un equipito QRP de 12V, voy a ver si consigo darlingtons más chicos. Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

Para 12 V :
R1 = 27k
R3 = 10k
R7 = 150 u otro 1N4007
0,376 % THD a 2,7 Watts sobre 2 Ohms y 
5 mV de sensibilidad . . . casi una entrada de micrófono  ¡ Eso es lo que me sorprende de éste diseño !  Funciona mejor , calibrado levemente por encima de VCC/2 , en éste caso 6,35 V Que lo disfrutes 

.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para 12 V :
> R1 = 27kR3 = 10kR7 = 220  0,376 % THD a 2,7 Watts sobre 2 Ohms y 5 mV de sensibilidad . . . casi una entrada de micrófono   ¡ Eso es lo que me sorprende de éste diseño ! Funciona mejor , calibrado levemente por encima de VCC/2 , en éste caso 6,35 V Que lo disfrutes
> 
> .




Interesante, interesante...


----------



## Quercus (Ago 8, 2012)

Que curioso amplificador... a ver quien se anima y sube impresiones. 
Gracias por el aporte.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Muy bueno Dosme, ya lo voy a experimentar para un equipito QRP de 12V, voy a ver si consigo darlingtons más chicos. Saludos C


 
Te comento el problema que le veo para tensiones bajas , no es rail to rail , a 3 V y a 10 V ya estás al borde del recorte , o sea que te quedan 7 Vpp 

3,5 Vp / 2√ = 2,45 V

2,45 x 2,45 = 6 / 4 Ohms = 1,5 Watt , con dos parlantitos de 4 Ω en paralelo andaríamos por los 3 Watts.

Sigue siendo interesante 3 Watts a 5 mVp 

Alimentado a 42 Vdc esa pérdida de 5 V ya no molesta tanto 


Saludos !


----------



## moises95 (Ago 20, 2012)

R3 no va conectada a donde he hecho los circulos rojos ¿No? Iria conectada a al circulo que hie azul ¿no?

Esquema:



¿Sabes que fidelidad tiene?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2012)

Observaste que la entrada es de bastante baja impedancia, estimo unos 300Ω


----------



## NarXEh (Ago 20, 2012)

Buenas!

Excelente proyecto *DOSMETROS*

Todavía sigo tratando de descifrar esto que escribiste



> Entonces me acordé del regulador zener programable TL431 (2,5 - 37 V / 1 a 100 mA) usado como amplificador  , incluso lo he visto en alguna radio AM tomando directamente desde el díodo detector y manejando directamente un parlante.



Voy a ver si encuentro en el foro cuando tenga tiempo si escuentro algo sobre eso porque verdaderamente me dio curiosidad.

que sigan los progresos! queremos ver eso armado y funcionando (fotos )

saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 20, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Observaste que la entrada es de bastante baja impedancia, estimo unos 300Ω


pregunto fogo, por qué decis que es de tan baja impedancia? la pata de Ref del TL431 si no me equivoco es de alta impedancia... (0.8µA de corriente de entrada a pata REF)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> R3 no va conectada a donde he hecho los circulos rojos ¿No? Iria conectada a al circulo que hie azul ¿no?
> 
> Esquema:
> 
> ...


 
La resistencia R3 va al circulo azul , es la polarización de la pata de referencia del TL431




Fogonazo dijo:


> Observaste que la entrada es de bastante baja impedancia, estimo unos 300Ω


 
Upssssss , se me pasó eso , quería que fuera algo baja para evitar un poco de ruido , ya que no es entrada diferencial , la medí y me da algo de 250 Ohms.

¡ Gracias Fogo ! 

Ya la modifico a unos 8.000 





NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Excelente proyecto *DOSMETROS*
> 
> ...


 
Ya tengo el gabinete , transformador , componenetes y disipador 

Te hablaba de ésto :







http://audio.circuitlab.org/2011/06/audio-crystal-radio-audio-amplifier.html


Saludos !


.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2012)

Otra versión de amplificador con TL431

​


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 20, 2012)

estos  circuitos son a los que se aplicaban a los radios fm; una de esas formas es la que muestra fogonazo que utiliza un transformador que es utilizado como adaptador de impedancias si no me equivoco


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 21, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Observaste que la entrada es de bastante baja impedancia, estimo unos 300Ω


Fogonazo: sigo esperando que me/nos expliques por qué teóricamente la impedancia de entrada es tan baja, sigo sin entender...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2012)

Viene por la forma de trabajo del IC, no es el mismo consumo de corriente sobre el terminal de control en DC que en AC, por ese mismo motivo, la respuesta a frecuencia es bastante pobre, < 7KHz. Que creo será la falla en el diseño de 2M

Este dato de impedancia venía en algunos datasheet, en los actuales no lo encontré, aunque tampoco los miré todos. Como el IC se pensó como regulador de tensión o referencia, habrán considerado este dato como superfluo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2012)

Veremos que sale , dijo Confusio agachado 

Me rio del título ya que eso salió de una charla en moderación , SSTC le había puesto "el Mustang de los Amplificadores" al otro  , ya que para lograr potencia con solo ±25Vdc lo hace en puente y consumiendo mucha corriente . . . 8 transisstores para 200 Watts  . A ese tengo que arreglarle los capacitores anti-oscilación que distraido le puse 100 n en vez de 100 p 



En rigor éste sería *Super* teniendo en cuenta que partimos de un *proyecto escolar de 3 transistores* , yo siempre simulé sobre la mesa , ni siquiera protoboard , todo soldado estilo araña , pero éste año empecé a jugar con el Multisim y aqui me tienen haciendo [proyectos] , obvio que a la hora de simular ya tengo en mente y en papel el plano con algunos cálculos . Por ejemplo me quedé contentísimo que la reforma que le hice al de _Quercus_ llevándolo a Sziklai , donde no solo no hace Plop al encenderlo (de cacarulo pero me pone contento igual ) y le mejoré la calibración del Bias ( y andó!)

En éste caso el modelo del Multisim del TL431 es de la propia National , así que me confié un poco más :contrato: , en la simulación (y aquí parezco un estudiante ) funciona perfectamente entre 20 y 20 kHz (con algunos dB menos)

Incluso la medición del la impedancia de entrada (275 Ohms) y la corrección (7.500 Ohms) está hecha sobre la simulación . . . Dios dirá 

Ya estoy haciendo el _gabinete_ para armarlo 

Saludos !

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2012)

El "*Super Tres Transistores"* salió andando de primera  , hace apenas un plop al conectar  , con los valores calculados la simetriá estaba justa  , casi que toqué el preset solo para ver como reaccionaba 
 Suena muy bien , l[/SIZE]o que no le veo la sensibilidad anunciada por el Simulator  , pero con el MP3 va bien  (le agregue una resistencia de 100 Ohms en paralelo con la entrada porque a alto volumen se entrecortaba) , hace horas que funciona con 2 Ohms en paralelo con el bafle de 6 Ohms , bien estable y solo tibio . A máximo volumen se banca 1 Ohm y hasta 0,5 Ohm en paralelo con el parlante  , esas pruebas la hice solo por unos 10 segundos  Mañana veremos :estudiando: 







 Aqui trabajando con la carga virtual de 2 Ohms , antes que pidan verla  




Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 22, 2012)

felicitaciones darling tom tom...

te quedo de +10 el ampli3icador  espero hoy allas podido probarlo con el parlante.

posdata: veo 4 darlington como que lo de 3 o que o como  esa energiser es solo para la foto porque la veo mas seca que mis bolsillos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2012)

Si , lo he probado con el parlante de 6 Ohms en paralelo con una resistencia de 2 Ohms ( o sea a 1,5 Ohms) , ya lo dije que tuve que poner 100 ohms en paralelo con la entrada porque entrecortaba el MP3.

Tiene 4 porque lo hice estereo 

La pila es solo para referencia de mi resistencia-parlante


----------



## tatajara (Sep 22, 2012)

Muy lindo dosme felicitaciones ¡¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 22, 2012)

dosme, te quedo muy bueno!!


> Tiene 4 porque lo hice estereo


un ampli de tres transistores , y en estereo 4
y me seguis "apabuyando"!!.....3+3=4
no te preocupes, yo no entiendo de amplis

fuera de bromas, exelente aporte


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 22, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> en fuentes de DVD,de tv, de videocasseteras ,revolvé revolvé que hay en todos lados



W431=TL431, lo encontre en una fuente de PC esta al lado de un optoacoplador 

mullas *TANKS* lemur


​
estas son las 3 posibilidades de nombre con lo que se los pueden encontrar (puede haber mas no sé)  

*LT431 = KA431A = W431​*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2012)

Si , son esos 

 De verdad , anda al nivel de un STK de minicompònentes , incluso yo estoy utilizando un transformador de minicomponentes de 30+30 Vac , que rectificado con solo dos díodos me da los 40 Vdc.

 Los que me quedaron exagerados son los capacitores de parlantes , que son reciclados (idénticos que los de la fuente) de 5600 uF 63 V


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El "*Super Tres Transistores"* salió andando de primera  , hace apenas un plop al conectar  , con los valores calculados la simetriá estaba justa  , casi que toqué el preset solo para ver como reaccionaba
> Suena muy bien , l[/SIZE]o que no le veo la sensibilidad anunciada por el Simulator  , pero con el MP3 va bien  (le agregue una resistencia de 100 Ohms en paralelo con la entrada porque a alto volumen se entrecortaba) , hace horas que funciona con 2 Ohms en paralelo con el bafle de 6 Ohms , bien estable y solo tibio .
> A máximo volumen se banca 1 Ohm y hasta 0,5 Ohm en paralelo con el parlante  , esas pruebas la hice solo por unos 10 segundos
> Mañana veremos :estudiando:
> ...



Ya decía que salia funcionando en una; como quien dice no tenían de que preocuparse y eso del plop es soluciona-ble si es que no quieren escucharlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2012)

La simulación daba perfecta cuidando los detalles , no te olvides que en los simuladores , los chanchos vuelan.

El tema era como iba a comportarse en la realidad un integrado que es un regulador de tensión , zener programable , y te confieso que superó mis propias expectativas.

El plop es audible pero muy bajo y no rompe parlantes. Al tener capacitor de salida no necesita protección para parlante así que tampoco vale la pena el retraso de encendido 

Saludos !


----------



## moises95 (Sep 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , lo he probado con el parlante de 6 Ohms en paralelo con una resistencia de 2 Ohms ( o sea a 1,5 Ohms) , ya lo dije que tuve que poner 100 ohms en paralelo con la entrada porque entrecortaba el MP3.



 Entonces al poner la resistencia en pararalelo al altavoz este suena mucho mas fuerte que con 6 Ohmios ¿no? Es como si el altavoz fuese de 1,5 ohmios ¿No?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2012)

, no suena más fuerte , es una *simulación* de como funcionaría cargado con 2 Ohms , tirando 70 Watts 

Esa potencia se convierte en calor , por eso la resistencia es media monstruosa.

Ahora si yo conectara 4 parlantes de 8 Ohms en paralelo , o dos de 4 , sería muuuuuuy ruidoso .

Ahí lo tengo andando con dos bafles de un centro musical , torturando a los vecinos  , suena muy fuerte y demasiado bien para ser un "tres transistores".

Te viene justo para vos que te gusta experimentar amplificadores , animate a armarlo.

Además que es baratísimo !


----------



## moises95 (Sep 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora si yo conectara 4 parlantes de 8 Ohms en paralelo , o dos de 4 , sería muuuuuuy ruidoso .



Dos de 4 ohmios en paralelo serían unos 2 ohmios, Debería sonar a 70w ¿No? Lo que no entiendo eso de ruidoso, ¿Que distorciona al hacer lo del paralelo con 2 altavoces o que con dos de 4 ohmios suena mas fuerte?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahí lo tengo andando con dos bafles de un centro musical , torturando a los vecinos  , suena muy fuerte y demasiado bien para ser un "tres transistores".
> 
> Te viene justo para vos que te gusta experimentar amplificadores , animate a armarlo.
> 
> Además que es baratísimo !



¿Lo tienes puesto a toda voz? 

Según la imagen del principio, el consumo total es de 2,67A ¿No? Esque me da la duda la forma en la que has colocado el multimetro, en el "-" del multimetro has colocado solo el hilo  del transistor en vez de colocar el otro hilo que sale de la alimentacion, donde esta R4 y C5. Es como si solo midiese lo que consume una sola parte del circuito. 


Haber si acabo el 5.1 que estoy intentando hacer  y puedo cojer algunos dias de los fines de semana para hacerlo. 

Lo armo, empiezo a tocar el preset haber que ocurre  (tendré que ajustar el prese) y ya por ultimo a subir el volumen con los woofers 

Si me sale bien,  hago el stereo o dejo ese termindo y a un gabinete haber si lo puedo poner bonito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Dos de 4 ohmios en paralelo serían unos 2 ohmios, Debería sonar a 70w ¿No? Lo que no entiendo eso de ruidoso, ¿Que distorciona al hacer lo del paralelo con 2 altavoces o que con dos de 4 ohmios suena mas fuerte?


 

Lo de ruidoso viene al tema de los vecinos  , la resistencia de 2 Ohms , se calienta pero no hace bochinche




> ¿Lo tienes puesto a toda voz?


 
Ahá ! pero con bafles de 6 Ohms solo tenemos 25+25 



> Según la imagen del principio, el consumo total es de 2,67A ¿No? Esque me da la duda la forma en la que has colocado el multimetro, en el "-" del multimetro has colocado solo el hilo del transistor en vez de colocar el otro hilo que sale de la alimentacion, donde esta R4 y C5. Es como si solo midiese lo que consume una sola parte del circuito.


 
Claro , esta puesto para ver como se comporta el Bias y también el consumo de los transistores a máxima potencia , el resto del circuito solo consume 20 mA (2,681 A completo y 2,662 A los transistores solos)



> Haber si acabo el 5.1 que estoy intentando hacer  y puedo cojer algunos dias de los fines de semana para hacerlo.


 
Es muy barato de construir , el TL431 vale monedas o lo reciclás de fuentes conmutadas (los mios son reciclados) , los TIP valen algo de 1 dolar , primero me habían enviado unos ST en cápsula TO220 que me dijeron que eran de 80 W en vez de los grandes que son de 125 Watts . . . pero no encontré datasheets con esa potencia-encapsulado 




> Lo armo, empiezo a tocar el preset haber que ocurre  (tendré que ajustar el prese) y ya por ultimo a subir el volumen con los woofers


 
Lo del preset no tiene nada crítico , responde super super bien 

Yo lo armé en un pertinax perforado que tenía tirado por ahí , pero que en vez de islitas tiene tiritas como de 1 cm , como para poner integrados .




> Si me sale bien, hago el stereo o dejo ese termindo y a un gabinete haber si lo puedo poner bonito


 
Proximo paso . . . probarlo en puente 

Saludos !


----------



## morta (Sep 24, 2012)

Preguntonta, el parlante se conectaría en donde figura la resistencia de 2 ohm?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2012)

morta dijo:


> Preguntonta, el parlante se conectaría en donde figura la resistencia de 2 ohm?


 
Respuestonta :  Sip  Puede ser de 8 , 4 o 2 Ohms

************************************************************

Le puse osciloscopio y con fuente de 42 Vdc recorta a los 34 Vpp , o sea que 17 en un rail de 21 no está mal 

Agrego más fotos , ya lo metí en el gabinete minicomponentes reciclado-cortado , puse tecla de encendido , todavía faltan los conectores de entrada y de salida , por ahora no llevará ni siquiera un volumen  , ya que se maneja bien desde el MP3 , a futuro llevará un pre.








Falta pulir el frente de aluminio que tapará los agujeros de los casettes , y decidir si le pongo las manijitas estilo rack  . . . 





Saludos !

.


----------



## moises95 (Sep 24, 2012)

¿Cuantos uF le has puesto de filtro a al fuente? Se parecen a los condensadores de salida 4700uF, pero no estoy seguro 

¿Por qué un preamplificador si la entrada que le pones es lo suficiente potente?

A 16 Ohmios trambien trabaja ¿No? Pero hay ya da poquita potencia


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 24, 2012)

grande dosme!!!!!!



tengo dos transformadores de 30 volts 1,5 ampere me sirven sumar amperaje y tener 30 volt 3 amperes? gracias!


----------



## moises95 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pero ahora mismo sin preamplificador puede cojer los 70w con 2Ω sin problemas ¿No?

Con una entrada de MP3, un pc... Entradas de ese tipo. Ademas, creo haber leido que ha tenido que poner una resistencia en paralelo para bajar un poco la ganancia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Cuantos uF le has puesto de filtro a al fuente? Se parecen a los condensadores de salida 4700uF, pero no estoy seguro
> 
> ¿Por qué un preamplificador si la entrada que le pones es lo suficiente potente?
> 
> A 16 Ohmios trambien trabaja ¿No? Pero hay ya da poquita potencia


 
Los todos de 5600 uF por 63 V  - RE CI CLA DOS 

A 16 Ohms da poquita potencia . . . unos 9 Watts 



marianoarcas dijo:


> tengo dos transformadores de 30 volts 1,5 ampere me sirven sumar amperaje y tener 30 volt 3 amperes? gracias!


 
Mono a 70 Watts con 2 Ohms consume 2,7 A 
Mono a 35 Watts con 4 Ohms consume 1,35 A



moises95 dijo:


> Pero ahora mismo sin preamplificador puede cojer los 70w con 2Ω sin problemas ¿No?
> 
> Con una entrada de MP3, un pc... Entradas de ese tipo. Ademas, creo haber leido que ha tenido que poner una resistencia en paralelo para bajar un poco la ganancia


 
Si , lo del pré está mas referido a control de tonos , balance , etc.

Da los 70 sin problemas , lo he probado con menos de 1 Ohm  

La reisitencia de 100 Ohms es para cargar la salida del MP3

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2012)

El transformador tiene que ser de 30 Vac o de 30+30 Vac , no mas de eso.

Yo lo probé unos 10 segundos a menos de 1 Ohm y funcionaba , no insistí porque no quería quemarlo , la potencia sería superior a los 100 Watts , 120 Quizás . . .


----------



## Quercus (Sep 24, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El "*Super Tres Transistores"* salió andando de primera...


  En hora buena,  por el éxito DOSMETROS , te vas a hacer el  “CAPO“ de los Darlington.
  Como dije mas atrás _“que curioso amplificador”_  vere si un trafo no simetrico que tengo por ahí funciona y me vale, igual monto uno para darle salida y llevármelo al taller.
  Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> En hora buena, por el éxito DOSMETROS , te vas a hacer el “CAPO“ de los Darlington.
> Como dije mas atrás _“que curioso amplificador”_ vere si un trafo no simetrico que tengo por ahí funciona y me vale, igual monto uno para darle salida y llevármelo al taller.
> Saludos


 
No soy amante de los Dárlington , menos en el mismo encapsulado. 

Pero éste anda demasiado para mi pretensión de un proyecto escolar de 3 transistores (mentira porque tiene 15 ) 

Ahora estoy tentado a Sziklaiquearlo , perooooooooo perdería la apariencia del 3 transistores 

Lo tengo andando a 41,6 V , con un transformador de 30+30 Vca . . . ojo que el máximo del TL431 es 37 V , así que ese el el límite.

Gracias por darte una vuelta 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 24, 2012)

y que es Sziklaiquearlo


----------



## Quercus (Sep 24, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y que es Sziklaiquearlo




Lo que describe ese "palabro" se empezo ha hacer aqui
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

Con 30 Volts funciona Moises pero "no le vas a sacar todo el máximo jugo" (como dicen los pibes )

Dará a duras penas casi la mitad de la potencia , 15 Watts a 4 Ohms y 30 Watts a 2 Ohms.

El transformador que yo usé era de un minicomponentes de 30+30 , también use el disipador y corté el gabinete  

Armalo en plaqueta perforada , yo uso de ésta porque es mas amigable , el gabinete puede ser de madera o de plástico , pero hay que forrarlo por dentro con papel de aluminio de cocina , o con chapa offset (si tenés una imprenta cerca ) , se pega con cemento de contacto y se le da masa con un tornillo y cable . Ésto es para evitar zumbidos


----------



## moises95 (Sep 26, 2012)

¿Como se puede saber si el amplificador este es Hi-Fi o no?


----------



## tatajara (Sep 26, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Como se puede saber si el amplificador este es Hi-Fi o no?





> Y salío ésto , el  de tres transistores  , un amplificador muuuuuuy sensible  , con 25 mVp (50 mVpp) ya estamos al límite del recorte y una distorsión THD al máximo , antes del recorte , de 0,4 % .


supuestamente son los datos del ampli

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2012)

0,370 % de distorsión THD a 68 Watts sobre 2 Ohms 

Los TDA2050 tienen el 10 % a máxima potencia


----------



## moises95 (Sep 26, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 0,370 % de distorsión THD a 68 Watts sobre 2 Ohms
> 
> Los TDA2050 tienen el 10 % a máxima potencia



 ¡Es mas que Hi-fi!   Tiene mucha fidelidad entonces


----------



## tatajara (Sep 26, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 0,370 % de distorsión THD a 68 Watts sobre 2 Ohms
> 
> Los TDA2050 tienen el 10 % a máxima potencia




los tenias en la galera esos datos jaja 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2012)

Sinó no estaría tan contento


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Sep 26, 2012)

don dosme....se puede hacer en modo bridge..'? sube la distorsion?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2012)

Aqui está una imagen de la simulación en PUENTE , 150 Watts sobre 4 Ohms - 6 Amperes y 250 Watts sobre 2 Ohms - 10,5 Amperes (para eso habría que agregarle transistores  ) , el THD para esa potencia es inferior al 0,3 %  , despues les subo la simulación 
 Solo hacen falta dos resistencias  R19 y R21. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 81000


Saludos !

.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 28, 2012)

> el THD para esa potencia es inferior al 0,3 %



es hermosisimo entonses jaja 
saludos


----------



## moises95 (Sep 28, 2012)

¿Los transistores hacen contacto eléctrico con el disipador? ¿O es el encapsulado que no tiene metal por atras?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2012)

tatajara dijo:


> es hermosisimo entonses jaja
> saludos


 
Sip , anda muy bonito 



moises95 dijo:


> ¿Los transistores hacen contacto eléctrico con el disipador? ¿O es el encapsulado que no tiene metal por atras?


 
Son de metal , yo les puse aislantes a los dos , pero en realidad se podria dejar el TIP147 a masa con el disipador y conectar el disipador a masa-negativo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 29, 2012)

Felicitaciones DOSMETROS.

Muy interesante para experimentar.

¿Hay alguna curva de magnitud y fase en función de la frecuencia, que puedas compartir?.

Si llegás a tener alguna curvita de distorsión, mejor todavía.

Un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2012)

No Diego , todo nace experimentando en el Multisim , a partir del proyecto escolar "amplificador de 3 transistores" , incluso había redibujado uno de Siemens de los 70 , haciéndolo con tres Darlington y no lograba bajarle la distorsión a menos del 4 % , hasta que se me ocurrió reemplazar el excitador clase A por el zener programable TL431 , y salió esto , que el Multisim le adjudica una distorsión del 0,3 a máxima potencia .

Hice un prototipo estereo y suena muy bonito , pero no tengo mas nada , salvo que le recalculé unos valores y lo llevé de 36 a 42 Watts con un poco menos de distorsión (0,221) y estoy trabajando en la versión en puente que entrega 135 Watts a 0,108 % de distorsión , siempre calculada por Multisim a 1 khz. A 150 Watts la distorsión sube a 1,8 &

En el post 1 está la simulación 

Sañudos !

.


----------



## chinouv (Oct 3, 2012)

un saludo para todos

me decidí a armar este hermoso ampli pero me e encontrado con varios inconvenientes los cuales son:

cuando lo conecto al  mp3 suena  pero no con muy buena calidad , comienzo a subirle el volumen se entre corta y comienzan a sonar unos "put" muy fuertes pensé que colocándole la resistencia de 100ohms en paralelo en la entrada de audio  lo solucionaría  pero no fue asi.  ademas los transistores se calientan muy rápidamente es normal? es alimentado con 40vdc y una carga de 6 ohms.

les agradezco su ayuda 

ahh esta montado en protoboard


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

Lo de entrecortarse el MP3 me pasó y se solucionó con la resistencia de 100 Ohms en paralelo con la entrada. 

¿ Le pusiste el potenciómetro de volumen  a la entrada ? 

¿ Le pusiste un buen disipador a los transistores ?

¿ Regulaste el preset para tener los 20 V ?

Con 6 Ohms solo tira unos 25 Watts .


----------



## chinouv (Oct 3, 2012)

gracias por tu pronta respuesta

no tiene pot a la entrada de volumen

el disipador es un poco chico de los de la fuente de pc

el preset esta regulado al 20.1v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

chinouv dijo:


> gracias por tu pronta respuesta
> 
> no tiene pot a la entrada de volumen


 
Poneselo , estás saturando la entrada !



> el disipador es un poco chico de los de la fuente de pc


 
Fijate el disipador de la foto 




> el preset esta regulado al 20.1v


 
Bien


----------



## chinouv (Oct 3, 2012)

gracias ya mismo le colocare el pot . una pregunta que tan critico es el contacto de los diodos con el disipador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

Eso estabiliza los transistores de salida para que no se embalen termicamente y se quemen.

O sea que necesitas un disipador mas grande y que los díodos toquen el disipador , PERO QUE NO HAGAN CONTACTO ELÉCTRICO , fijate la foto :


Ver el archivo adjunto 80391


Saludos !

 .


----------



## chinouv (Oct 3, 2012)

wiiill ya todo funcionando perfectamente muchas gracias 2 metros y apenas se entibian los transistores.
otra consulta al momento de ponerle un pre ampli  sigue siendo necesario el pot de entrada de audio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

Si te animás subite alguna foto , no importa que esté desprolijo 

El potenciómetro puede servir para adaptar la salida del pre si es muy alta , como te pasaba con el MP3 , yo lo dejaría o le pondría un preset 

Felicitaciones  ¿ Te gusta como suena ?


----------



## chinouv (Oct 3, 2012)

bueno una aca les ba una imagen deje el disipador pequeño solo por eta primera prueba

ah y tiene muy buena calidad de sonido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

Está bonito igual  

Que bueno que te guste como suena    

Fijate que le cambié las resistencias R4 (de 1k a 820) y R5 (de 15 a 10 Ohms) , con eso daría un poco mas de potencia y algo menos de distorsión.

También le agregué la resistencia de 100 Ohms

Saludos !


----------



## chinouv (Oct 3, 2012)

se ayer cuando compre los componentes pensé que había comprado las resistencias que no eran


cuando realice el pcb cambiare esos componentes y subiré imágenes de la versión estéreo todo bien prolijo 

muchas felicitaciones  y gracias por compartir este diseño


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

De nada che , me pone contento que te hayas animado a armarlo  , por tratarse de un diseño algo extraño. Sos el primer "cliente" 

Cuando lo tengas armado y funcionando , fijate que tomando las salidas desde antes de los capacitores y agregando dos resistencias (15k y 22 Ohms), se lo puede llevar a puente , casi 140 watts a 4 Ohms , 0,2 de distorsión THD.

Pero necesitarías buenos disipadores.


Ver el archivo adjunto 81000


Saludos !


.


----------



## xacer (Oct 3, 2012)

Leyendo el post, me llamo mucho la atención este singular circuito, y como prácticamente tengo todo, decidí poner manos a la obra, y aquí adjunto mi diseño de PCB.

Debo aclarar que todavía no lo fabrico, por lo tanto, no lo he probado. Revisen, y si en lago me equivoque, háganmelo saber para corregir.

Esta hecho en PCB Wizard.  

Anexo imagen del PCB, y 2 pdf con las pistas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

Gracias *Xacer *

¿ Podrias subir una imagen del PCB por favor ?

Así todos podemos verla ?

*************************************************

¡ Gracias Xacer !


----------



## chinouv (Oct 3, 2012)

buenas noches 

cuando se gira el pot de entrada de audio para aumentar el volumen y comienza a sonar feo  es por que  es distorsión? o saturacion de entrada del audio.

me hago entender?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 3, 2012)

es saturacion ,recuerda que dosmetros dijo que amplificaba mucho,ponle una r tal cual lo menciono dosmetros (en la entrada de audio y chasis)


----------



## Quercus (Oct 4, 2012)

Si no me he perdido nada, este puede ser un diseño de PCB. 
  Esta en tareas pendientes, porque ahora estoy liado, pero lo montare.

A ver que les parece

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2012)

Gracias Quercus 10  

Viste que con las pequeñas reformas da :

40,474 Watts a 4 Ohms
con un 0,224 % de THD
1,437 A de consumo


----------



## moises95 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ya tengo todo las cosas, dejo una foto de la placa y el materíal, el disipador tengo que buscarlo en la caja de disipadores, eso en 5 minitos esta listo.

Plaquita:

http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4157/dscn2706x.jpg

Material:

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/6149/dscn2708q.jpg


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 6, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Si no me he perdido nada, este puede ser un diseño de PCB.
> Esta en tareas pendientes, porque ahora estoy liado, pero lo montare.
> 
> A ver que les parece
> ...



Esos PCBs tuyos son una belleza  solo verlos asi, hasta ya parecen que estuvieran funcionando


----------



## Quercus (Oct 6, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Esos PCBs tuyos son una belleza  solo verlos asi, hasta ya parecen que estuvieran funcionando


        Gracias SERGIOD, me alegro de que te gusten, tengo que hacer algún cambio menor, que se me pasó en el PCB, si no hay ningún cambio más, pronto lo subiré, por si alguien esta interesado en montarlo.
  Al final el transformador que tengo es de 50V 4A  de un amplificador, también con condensador a la salida que desmonté. Tendré que buscar otro…
  Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2012)

Moises95 , con esos dos atornillados vas bien cómodo  , lo que te falta para el transistor es la famosa y nunca bien ponderada virola , esa negrita que aisla el tornillo  :


----------



## moises95 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ya dejo una foto de como voy

Por la parte sin estaño estan los componentes, por la parte con estaño las patas y bus.

http://imageshack.us/a/img443/8783/dscn2732l.jpg

O adjunta:

Ver el archivo adjunto foto.rar

Jeje, haber como esta quedando la plaquita  

Otra cosa, en el preset, la salida regulada es la patita que va sola ¿No? Porque tiene dos patitas juntas y una sola. De als juntas cojo una para entrada y la salida la que esta sola ¿no? Mi preset es como este:

http://www.potenciometros.es/img/potenciometro_pausas.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2012)

Va quedando lindo  

Yo empecé al revés  , primero puse los transistores en la plaqueta a la medida del disipador.

Luego le puse los tres díodos en el medio y de ahí me vine hacia adelante 

Ver el archivo adjunto 80391


----------



## moises95 (Oct 9, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Va quedando lindo
> 
> Yo empecé al revés  , primero puse los transistores en la plaqueta a la medida del disipador.
> 
> ...



Es lo que se me ha venido a la cabeza cuando llevaba medio circuito :cabezon:  Poner los transistores y diodos y a seguir adelante con el circuito, de todas maneras ya casi he terminado, me he formado un laberinto pero bueno, me falta soldar lo cable de tension, tierra, entrada audio, salida y ponerlo al disipador, despues en unos minutos sueldo la fuente temporalmente al aire y pruebo que va pues ya la armo en placa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2012)

Dale , que esperamos oirlo sonando (música , no explosión )


----------



## tatajara (Oct 9, 2012)

esperamos las fotos mises ¡¡ 
saludos


----------



## chinouv (Oct 9, 2012)

hola moises95

con un pedazo de bakela  de 2.5cm x 2.cm la perforas en el centro, entre el disipador y la bakela colocas los diodos y listo  fijas con el  tornillo como si fuese un transistor

un ejemplo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/


----------



## tatajara (Oct 10, 2012)

fijate en los dicipadores, en los cuales deve haber dos diodos conectados en cerie por medio de esa chapita, que esta atornillada al dicipador, vos pudes usar esa para apretarlos contra el dicipador 

a que te referis con bridas ? 
saludos


----------



## moises95 (Oct 11, 2012)

Empezamos mal  lo he alimentado con 12V solo por probar que no haga corto, así no revienta, no suena nada, habeces hace "plop" al enchufar, pero mas nada,  y lo peor, el preset no regula, siempre tengo los 12V en el lugar que indica dosmetros. ¿Será que 12V es poco? Esque aun no me atrevo a meter 42V, primero pruebas, y despues la fuente buena

avances:

Al desconectar la alimentacion y dejar solo la tierra suena algo, flojito pero suena. No se que hacer. Tambien conectado a los 12V pero muuuuuuy flojito, si suelto suena fuerte pero se descarga la fuente y deja de sonar

Datos:
carga 8Ohmios
Voltaje: 12V 2A
No se calienta


----------



## chinouv (Oct 11, 2012)

alimentalo con los 42v pero coloca la lampara en serie, para que funcione con 12v tendrías que cambiar el preset y las resistencias que lo acompañan

esos transistores son muy fuertes no les pasara nada 

tambien asegurate que el pot de entrada de audio este cerrado para que subas el volumen poco a poco 

animate y nos comentas como te fue 

te sugiero que regules el bias sin carga para evitar cualquier inconveniente


----------



## moises95 (Oct 11, 2012)

chinouv dijo:


> alimentalo con los 42v pero coloca la lampara en serie, para que funcione con 12v tendrías que cambiar el preset y las resistencias que lo acompañan
> 
> esos transistores son muy fuertes no les pasara nada
> 
> ...



Hace igual sin carga.

Ahora le he metido 20V  , he regulado el bias hasta conseguir que suene , peero ahora viene lo malo, coje ruido blanco "sssssssssss" y los grabes distorcionan (creo que es el altavoz que esta cascado ), con un 5% que suba el volumen ya suena fuerte, creo que ya lo que le falta es los 42V, que 20V es muy poco, pero bueno, ese comportamiento es buena señal ¿no?


Dejo un video probandolo, se ve como se mueve el altavoz, el video se olle algo mal, esque  el micro de la camara es algo malo . En el video toco el Bias, así veis como se comporta el amplificador, creo que esta todo bien, ya me decís si ya debo meterle seguro los 42V 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHiLeRwca7o


----------



## chinouv (Oct 11, 2012)

vas por muy buen camino pero ese ruido blanco no me cuadra, sin señal también tiene ruido?


----------



## chinouv (Oct 11, 2012)

lo del plop y luego como si estuviera cargando algo es normal 

cuado te refieres a "tocar el presset" es tocarlo con el dedo o girarlo ?

 deberías dejar el preset en vcc/2, lo de que se escucha feo es por que estas saturando la entrada de audio con mucho volumen en el mp3 o lo que uses como señal.

alimenta el circuito con los 42v aver si se solucionan los problemas 

 bueno antes que nada debes solucionar ese problema de el por que no te esta variando el voltaje al girar el preset.

revisaste continuidad en todo el circuito? 
alguna soldadura fria? 
recuerda que el voltaje del bias se mide entre el positivo de capacitor de 4700µf y el negativo del circuito. 
alimentalo con 42v y hasta que el bias no este en vcc/2 no le conectes el parlante

si lo alimentas con 20v no creo que alcances a llegar a vcc/2 ya que el prest y R1 tiene ese valor para 42v no para 20v.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2012)

Metele los 42 derecho viejo , la simetría de Vcc/2 está calculada para 40 , 42 Vdc , así que con 12 o 20 V no la centrás 

Saludos  !

P.D.: Para torturarlo  a Moisés , compré 10 : TL431 a algo de 2 dólares , o sea 20 centavos de dolar cada uno


----------



## Quercus (Oct 12, 2012)

moises95 dijo:
			
		

> A mi 10 Tl431 me hubiesen  costado 5 euros   unos 6,4 dólares...


Que caro compras Moises  TL431  Me lo traen a ese precio 0,23€ a la tienda de Granada…

  Si puedo, mañana hago algunos retoques en el PCB y lo posteo.
  Saludos


----------



## chinouv (Oct 12, 2012)

ponle un pot de 20k a la entrada de audio la estas saturando

en 20 seg no tienen por que arder los tip, a mi tambien me calienta el tl431


----------



## moises95 (Oct 12, 2012)

chinouv dijo:


> ponle un pot de 20k a la entrada de audio la estas saturando
> 
> en 20 seg no tienen por que arder los tip, a mi tambien me calienta el tl431



Voy a ver con un pote , ¿pero porque cae la tension a 38V? en VVC/2 si que tengo 21V pero en la fuente caen a 38V

He puesto un pote y no se olle nada, estará roto el pote, probaré otro, pero que sin ponerle entrada nignuna se olle el ruido blanco, y si uno el negativo y positivo de la entrada, sigue sonando el ruido blanco y si pongo una entrada suena mas fuerte el ruido blanco

No creo que sature sin  conectar entrada ninguna


----------



## chinouv (Oct 12, 2012)

tomale unas fotos por ambos lados al pcb, 
los transistores son originales?, pueda que este sea la causa del ruido blanco o el condensador de 2200µf. la verdad no estoy muy seguro abría que esperar a 2 METROS haber que opina al respecto.

conectaste bien el pot ?

la pata del entro a la entrada de audio del ampli
la pata de la derecha (o izquierda) al negativo
y la que sobra a la salida de audio del mp3


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2012)

El zumbido grave es falta de filtro en la fuente , a mi no me pasó , ni aún cuando lo probaba arriba de la mesa con 2500 uF en la fuente. 

El cable que va al MP3 es blindado? 

En el prototipo estereo que armé , poniendo la oreja pegada al tweeter en un bafle de dos vias , apenas se oye el soplido de los transistores


----------



## moises95 (Oct 12, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El zumbido grave es falta de filtro en la fuente , a mi no me pasó , ni aún cuando lo probaba arriba de la mesa con 2500 uF en la fuente.
> 
> El cable que va al MP3 es blindado?
> 
> En el prototipo estereo que armé , poniendo la oreja pegada al tweeter en un bafle de dos vias , apenas se oye el soplido de los transistores


No es blindado, pero poniendole cable a la entrada o sin ponerlo se olle el "sssssssssssssssss" bastante molesto.

Lo del zumbido grave entonces tendrá arreglo.

Pero esto del zumbido blanco ¿Como lo arreglo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2012)

Probá cambiar el TL431 a ver que pasa.

De cuanto es la resistencia que pusiste en serie con los 3 díodos ?

Hay dos capacitores de 47 nF que deberían ir soldadas entre base y colector *pero cerca de los transistores* , 6 cm es muy lejos


----------



## Quercus (Oct 13, 2012)

Lo prometido es deuda, aquí esta los archivos, por si alguien quiere utilizarlos 
  He colocado uno de los PCB, doble de forma que sea fácil si se quiere utilizar en estéreo o en puente, en una sola placa, colocando los Darlington horizontales tal como se ven en la distribución de elementos. 
  Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Moises salvo que vuelvas a poner el otro TL431 .

O se te embromó el TIP142 

Te dejo las tensiones medidas sobre el prototipo funcionando , a ver cuales son las tuyas


----------



## moises95 (Oct 14, 2012)

Que quieres decir con lo del TL ¿Que pruebe a cambiarlo?

Los transistores los he sacado y hecho las medidas, da todo correcto.

Te dejo las tensiones.

Otra cosa, antes, cuando funcionaba bien, los 41,5V caian a 39V, ahora caen a 36V y encima va bajando rapidamente, he llegado a 32V, mas no porque se quema el tip142.

Dejo el esquema con los voltaje que a mi me da.




No se como, he puesto un condensador nuevo y me saca 6V de corriente continua para el altavoz  se me va a quemar el altavoz 

O el condensador nuevo esta roto, o es que no filtra porque el amplificador anda mal.

*Actualizado:*

He vuelto ha cambiar el condensador de salida, ahora tengo 0V en la salida de audio pero sigue todo igual, las tensiones iguales en todos lados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

NO podés tener 6V DC en el parlante , el capacitor C1 está en corto !

Para probar puede ser desde 1000 uF por 50 V , no menos 

¿ Estás usando capacitores todos reciclados ?

EDITO : Con ese capacitor en corto seguro quemaste el TIP142

Revisá además los díodos de la fuente


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 14, 2012)

Hola:
Moises95: me gustaria echarte una mano para poner en marcha el ampli; Ahora que veo las tensiones que tienes,es mas facil opinar.

He revisado las imagenes que subiste dime si los he repasado bien; estan en el archivo RAR.

Lo que a priori me parece raro es que tengas esa tension en la referencia del CI y salida baja, por eso te digo:
-Revisa la realimentacion que veo que lo tienes con un cable por ahi.

-Y revisa los diodos como ha dicho Dosmetros; que no se ven en la foto.

Un saludo


----------



## moises95 (Oct 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Poné el primero




Era el TL, estaba estropeadisimo 
Ahora ya no se calienta el TIP142 y los voltajes vuelven a la normalidad vuelvo a oir la salida con el ruido blanco 

Voy a cambiar de nuevo los condensadores, haber si se va ese ruido y haber si se calientan menos los transistores, se ponen ardiendo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

porque este ampli funciona de primera 

Agarrá un alicate y partí ese TL431 al mediooooooooo

Y mudá los tres de 47 nF al lado de los 3 transistores


----------



## chinouv (Oct 14, 2012)

yo en mi circuito no tengo ese condensador de 1000pf y anda todo bn

cual seria la funcion de este?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

No es importante , era para darle un poco mas de estabilidad.

¿ A vos no te sopla no ? Digo ruido blanco fuerte 

¿ Le pusiste un disipadorcito al TL ? ¿ Lo podés agarrar o te quema el dedo ?


----------



## chinouv (Oct 14, 2012)

no, tengo un pokitin de zumbido por la fuente pero no mas. ya le puse el disipador a los tl431 y andan muy bien 

mas adelante probare en puente a ver como resulta todo 


ps yo le puse por que no lo podia cojer con los dedos de lo mucho que ardia


----------



## moises95 (Oct 14, 2012)

chinouv dijo:
			
		

> ps yo le puse por que no lo podia cojer con los dedos de lo mucho que ardia



El mio ni se calienta...


----------



## chinouv (Oct 14, 2012)

se supone que tiene que entibiar un poco segun 2 metros


----------



## tatajara (Oct 14, 2012)

chinouv dijo:


> se supone que tiene que entibiar un poco segun 2 metros



si se puede llegar a entibiar un poco 
saludos


----------



## moises95 (Oct 14, 2012)

En el mio lo que no calienta el TL calienta el tip142...

Seguramente en el mio no esté funcionando bien el TL.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2012)

Hice el dibujo de como monte el mio en la plaqueta perforada , así lo copias


----------



## chinouv (Oct 17, 2012)

2metros 

probe la version puente y no funciono te mande un MP con los detalles


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2012)

Yo subí un planito . . . 

Si vos lo estás haciendo con las resistencias (10 - 22 Ohms) agregadas a los ánodos  te va a funcionar , habría que rediseñar el divisor de tensión.

Mandame el plano exacto de tu amplificador


----------



## chinouv (Oct 17, 2012)

ammmm 

el plano es el mismo pero con las resistencias de 10Ω ya mismo las quito y miro a  ver que pasa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2012)

Ojo primero calibrá bien cada etapa para que tengas los mismos 21 V


----------



## moises95 (Oct 18, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hice el dibujo de como monte el mio en la plaqueta perforada , así lo copias
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81885





Me copiaré haber


----------



## IvanQuemero (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola:

Me gustó el diseño por ser sencillo y me gustaría realizarlo junto al pre amplificador que estoy armando.

Ahora no me convence para nada tener diodos que calienten mucho y tener que ponerlos en el disipador, lo que a mi me da la sensación que con el tiempo prolongado el desgaste va a ser importante y no me va durar mucho.

No se puede usar otros modelos de diodos???? o alguna modificación en el circuito que mejore esta cuestión?

Soy novato en esto, lo mió es más armar pcbs y diseñarlos y no hacer circuitos eléctricos 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2012)

No  , los díodos no se calientan por si solos , están puestos para tomar la temperatura de los transistores de salida y compensarlos termicamente para que no embalen.

Se podrian reemplazar por un multiplicador VBE , que es un transistor + 2 resistencias 

Saludos !


----------



## moises95 (Oct 18, 2012)

1n4007, yo no he puesto esos diodos  he puesto 1n4148, del esquema del mulsitim o de algún sitio he cojido ese tipo de diodos en vez de los 1n4007. ¿Será eso lo que hacía ese ruido blanco?   Para este próximo armado, si eso, coloco mejor los 1n4007

Unos son diodos rectififcadores (1n4007) y los otro dice, diodos rapidos (1n4148)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2012)

Poné los 1N4007 que son mas grandes , más robustos ,  por comodidad nada mas.

Esperamos a ver si logras torturar a tus vecinos


----------



## IvanQuemero (Oct 18, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No  , los díodos no se calientan por si solos , están puestos para tomar la temperatura de los transistores de salida y compensarlos termicamente para que no embalen.
> 
> Se podrian reemplazar por un multiplicador VBE , que es un transistor + 2 resistencias
> 
> Saludos !




Muchas gracias con la respuesta.

A que se refiere cuando dice " no se embalen"?

PD: Si le agregamos otro transistor, ya no sería de 3


----------



## chinouv (Oct 18, 2012)

lo que yo entiendo es que no entren en corto por la temperatura y se quemen


----------



## tatajara (Oct 18, 2012)

Si pero el pregunto de el embalamiento térmico en los transistores que es lo que respondió chinouv si no me equivoco 
Saludos


----------



## chinouv (Oct 18, 2012)

los diodos es tan puestos en el disipador entre los 2 transistores para evitar envalamiento termico EN los transistores, funcionan como un "sensor" de temperatura creo que si los trnasistores calientan mucho distorcionan el sonido. por eso  que hay que ponerle un disipador como el que 2 metros tiene en la imagen.


----------



## guille990 (Oct 18, 2012)

el embalamiento térmico es cuando por los transistores de salida comienza a circular mucha corriente por la temperatura de estos, aumentando mas la temperatura por el efecto Jules, lo que provoca mas corriente y mas calor y así hasta la muerte del transistor; todo esto ocurren en segundos por lo que el disipador no llega a frenarlo pero para evitar esto se ponen los diodos que provocan (al calentarse estos y también provocar su embalamiento térmico) una corriente que no permite la polarización correcta del transistor (en pocas palabras, deja de funcionar el circuito o lo hace a menor potencia hasta que se enfría todo) mas o menos esto es lo que sucede  y entiendo (me lo explicaron hace poco  )


----------



## tatajara (Oct 18, 2012)

gracias por la definicon guille ¡¡ lo tenia pero no taaan concreoto 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2012)

Como dice Guille , los transistores al calentarse conducen más , al conducir mas corriente se calientan *mas todavía* , entran en un cículo vicioso y *conducen más y mas* hasta que se queman (muerte súbita ).

Entonces los díodos están puestos de manera que al calentarse *con el calor de los transistores* , conducen más y eso hace que le cambie la polarización a los transistores y conduzcan menos .

En su lugar podría ponerse *un termistor* , que cambie su resistencia y logicamente la polarización del transistor , o también podía ponerse el *transitor multiplicador* VBE (en este caso se agregaría otro preset y otra calibración )

Saludos !


----------



## IvanQuemero (Oct 18, 2012)

guille990 dijo:


> el embalamiento térmico es cuando por los transistores de salida comienza a circular mucha corriente por la temperatura de estos, aumentando mas la temperatura por el efecto Jules, lo que provoca mas corriente y mas calor y así hasta la muerte del transistor; todo esto ocurren en segundos por lo que el disipador no llega a frenarlo pero para evitar esto se ponen los diodos que provocan (al calentarse estos y también provocar su embalamiento térmico) una corriente que no permite la polarización correcta del transistor (en pocas palabras, deja de funcionar el circuito o lo hace a menor potencia hasta que se enfría todo) mas o menos esto es lo que sucede  y entiendo (me lo explicaron hace poco  )



Excelente.

Resumiendo para los que menos entendemos: Se ponen diodos en el disipador para que cuando se empiece a elevar excesivamente la temperatura de los transistores se limite la corriente de entrada ya que cuando los diodos calientan, limitan la corriente. Es como un sensor automático.

Excelente la idea, muy bien pensado.


----------



## chinouv (Oct 24, 2012)

Saludos 

les dejo un vídeo y una imagen del ampli en versión puente 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw8ha7wMaW8&feature=youtu.be
me disculparan la calidad


----------



## tatajara (Oct 24, 2012)

muy bueno chinouv ¡¡¡
felizitaciones 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

Bien Chinouv , suena bonito bonito  . . .  ese amplñificador es demasiado estable para funcionar así , al aire , en protoboard y con cables largos (auto elogio )

Te felicito por el empeño que le ponés 

Saludos !


----------



## chinouv (Oct 24, 2012)

Gracias a todos 

en algún momento pensé que los cables de los transistores traerían problemas pero no, 
se comporta muy bien

 2 METROS por el buen aporte


----------



## xavier andres (Nov 30, 2012)

muy buen proyecto.. alguien podria explocarme eso de distorcion o malgo asi como decian anteriormnete que es menos de 1%..???

a que ase referencia??


----------



## guille990 (Dic 1, 2012)

Hola xavier, con "distorsión" se refiere a que la forma de onda a la salida del amplificador es diferente a la de entrada (se debe a diferentes cuestiones técnicas del tipo de amplificador). En este caso, la salida es un 1% diferente a la de la entrada, osea 1% de distorsión, que se va a notar o no dependiendo de la musica, los parlantes y la cantidad de cera que haya en el oído del oyente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2012)

Distorsión es malo , no es un "atributo" del amplificador , sino un defecto.

Más distorsión = más feo suena.

> 10 % = suena horrible , aceptable para cornetas de estadios de futbol , publicidad callejera o Evangelistas en la plaza. 

5 % = mas o menos aceptable .

1 % = respetablemente bueno , solo oidos entrenados lo detectan .

< 1 % =


----------



## xavier andres (Dic 1, 2012)

mm ok que bien, osea que si hay una potencia de los 80W en el amplificador la distorcion es a 1% de esos 80??

ps eso no lo sabia, tengo muy bn oido me gusta mucho el audio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2012)

No  la distorsión no tiene nada que ver con la potencia , solo tiene que ver con la CALIDAD del sonido.

Si un audífono suena mal tiene mucho % de  distorsión aunque sean 50 miliWatts de potencia 

¿ Se entiende ?

Si la comida sabe fea , amarga , agria , no importa si es solo un platito o es una enorme fuente , sabe fea y punto.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 1, 2012)

Hola Dosmetros, veo que en las fotos de tu amplificador que utilizas resistencias de 0.22 ohm, y en la teoría son de 0.1 ohm. Cuales recomiendas por eso de la distorsión y potencia. Me atrevo a suponer que no es muy importante y la potencia ni la podemos percibir a oido si llega a cambiar por este minimo valor. Pero quiero saber de tu propia experiencia  ¿cuales son las correctas?

PD: Me sorprende éste amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2012)

La resistencia de emisor estabiliza mejor con valores más altos , digamos 0,47 o 0,33 , pero también tenés pérdida de potencia en ellas por lo que opté por bajarlas a 0,1 Ohm (una cuestión de compromiso ) y como lo armé con todo reciclado y sobrantes , le puse lo más parecido.

Supongo que ha de funcionar hasta sin ellas 

Saludos !


----------



## Marce (Dic 7, 2012)

Buenas, recien termine el Pcb, ya le hice los agujeros, por las dudas, coloque una regla debajo, y el tip142 que tenia a mano, por si en un futuro alguien lo arma, sepa las medidas  
Cuando ya monte los componentes voy posteando, nos vemosssssssssss

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2012)

Bien ! ya tenés la placa !  

Revisala bien porque veo al menos dos cortocircuitos al medio , arriba y abajo.

Saludos !


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 7, 2012)

Marceguzz dijo:


> Buenas, recien termine el Pcb, ya le hice los agujeros, por las dudas, coloque una regla debajo, y el tip142 que tenia a mano, por si en un futuro alguien lo arma, sepa las medidas
> Cuando ya monte los componentes voy posteando, nos vemosssssssssss
> http://tinypic.com/r/20a3tbr/6



Sube-lo de frente al foro. ya que esos enlaces tarde o temprano son eliminados, a demás esas paginas no son de mi confianza ya que traen virus(publicitarios), que malogran el navegador


----------



## daniliosayayin (Dic 10, 2012)

Una pregunta en una fuente de pc encontre diodos uf4007 que pasa si los pongo en lugar de los 1n4007


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2012)

No , no te sirven , tienen que ser *1N* desde el 4001 al 4007 , cualquiera

Saludos !


----------



## daniliosayayin (Dic 10, 2012)

muchas gracias dosmetros es que me emocione con eso de reciclar..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2012)

Recicle tranquilo , si los materiales son buenos , el amplificador funciona de una sin problemas 

Saludos !


----------



## guille990 (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola, pregunta un poco offtopic sobre los diodos 1N4007, vi la pregunta ayer y me surgió la duda, ¿que diferencia hay entre un 1N y UF? ya que tengo entendido que el UF4007 es para alta frecuencia osea ¿no debería andar también para baja frecuencia o tiene problemas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2012)

El 1N4007 tiene aproximadamente 0,7 V de caida en directa , en cambio el UF4007 tiene 0,3 V , yo necesito separar las bases unos 2,4 V para que no quede trabajando como clase B , entonces puse tres 1N4007 más la resistencia de 15 Ohms.

Se podría utilizar los UF4007 , pero habría que poner como 6 en serie    

Saludos !


----------



## eL1ct (Dic 12, 2012)

Perdon por el offtopic:

¿Seguro? Yo creo que son casi iguales, solo que unos son rectificadores rapidos, pero no son schottky.
(ademas, segun el datasheet de Fairchild en los UF400X (siendo X = 5, 6 o 7) la caide de tension es de unos 1,7v@1A

 Aqui estan los datasheet: UF4007 y el 1N4007

PD: estos son schottky: 1N5819

Un saludo


----------



## Quercus (Dic 12, 2012)

He visto un condensador nuevo C8 de 1nF que no estaba en el primer esquematico y por lo tanto no esta en el PCB que hice ¿cuanto importante es? ...para incluirlo en el PCB.
Saludos

Ver el archivo adjunto 81684


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 12, 2012)

eL1ct dijo:


> Perdon por el offtopic:
> ¿Seguro? Yo creo que son casi iguales, solo que unos son rectificadores rapidos, pero no son schottky.
> (ademas, segun el datasheet de Fairchild en los UF400X (siendo X = 5, 6 o 7) la caide de tension es de unos 1,7v@1A
> Aqui estan los datasheet: UF4007 y el 1N4007
> ...


Los 1N4007 tienen una caída directa de 0.65V@30mA mientras que los UF4007 tienen 0.8V@30mA, los tres en serie tienen una caída de casi ½V mayor que los1N4007, con lo que se puede volar la etapa de salida   , así que habría que quitar la R de 10Ω, o quitar un diodo y poner una R de mas valor... mas tirando a la segunda alternativa que a la primera...

PD: El 1N4148 tiene 0.48V@30mA, así que cualquier cambio exige un rediseño de la etapa de BIAS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> He visto un condensador nuevo C8 de 1nF que no estaba en el primer esquematico y por lo tanto no esta en el PCB que hice ¿cuanto importante es? ...para incluirlo en el PCB.
> Saludos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81684


 

No es nada importante , no va . Esperate que actualice la última "actualización" 

***********************************************************

eL1ct y Ezavalla  gracias por responder , en principio me equivoqué al contestar porque estaba pensando en el UF4003 que anda bastante por debajo , unos 0,540 V para 30 mA

Estoy probando un led verde para hacer el Bias de éstos Dárlington  tengo que medir a ver si anda por -3,4 mV/ºC. Es solo una idea . . . .


----------



## daniliosayayin (Dic 13, 2012)

Ya comence a armarlo, pero tengo una duda, casi a la entrada de la señal de audio hay un potenciometro de 20k ohm, que dice 70%, bueno pornerlo al 70% no le veo problema, pero este potenciometro es para el volumen, o ya al ponerlo al 70% no debo moverlo, o no es potenciometro y mas bien es otro preset? de hecho en el dibujo no veo que aparezca..


----------



## chinouv (Dic 13, 2012)

volumen   ya que el ampli es muy sensible y tiene a saturar si no lo pones


----------



## daniliosayayin (Dic 26, 2012)

Chido ya le puse el potenciometro, tenian razon es muy facil armarlo, ya lo probe con una bocina y twitter y suena bien, lo malo es que mi bocina y twiter son de 8 ohms, quiero probarlo con bocinas de  4 o 2 ohms para sentir el poder, pero apenas las conseguire, una pregunta quiero hacer otro ampli mas, pero estaba pensando si en lugar de comprar un capacitor de 4700uf a 50v compro uno de 25v creen que me funcione? seria bueno ahorrar aunque sean unos pesitos..


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 26, 2012)

daniliosayayin dijo:


> Chido ya le puse el potenciometro, tenian razon es muy facil armarlo, ya lo probe con una bocina y twitter y suena bien, lo malo es que mi bocina y twiter son de 8 ohms, quiero probarlo con bocinas de  4 o 2 ohms para sentir el poder, pero apenas las conseguire, una pregunta quiero hacer otro ampli mas, pero estaba pensando si en lugar de comprar un capacitor de 4700uf a 50v compro uno de 25v creen que me funcione? seria bueno ahorrar aunque sean unos pesitos..



Es mala idea tiene que ser si o si 50v


----------



## Bedrok003 (Dic 26, 2012)

Hola daniliosayayin, es muy probable que tu capacitor de 25 v le salga humo o en el peor de los casos explote (y no seria raro por lo chafa de los capacitores actuales) porque le van a estar llegando picos de voltaje de mas de 40 voltios, por eso es recomendable que sea de por lo menos 50 V. Tomando en cuenta que deseas ahorrar unos pesos, después de que se te dañe vas a tener que volver a comprar otro, el del voltaje recomendado(doble gasto supongo). 
Compre apenas  unos para este proyecto y me salieron en 35 pesos cada uno.

Saludos.


----------



## daniliosayayin (Dic 28, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda, ya lo he tenido funcionando durante mucho tiempo y todo parece bien, excepto que R4 la que es de 820 ohms se calienta, es normal esto o algo tengo mal..? o debere una de  mas wattss?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2012)

Esa resistencia de 820 Ohms , creo que el planito dice 1 Watt , puede ser de 2 Watts , también podria ser de 1k de 1 o 2 Watts.

Si querés bajarle la sensibilidad para usar Mp3 ponele una resistencia de entre 10 y 15 Ohms entre el ánodo del TL431 y masa.

Podrias hacer la version puente que da casi 70 Watts en 8 Ohms y no usa capacitor de salida 

Después lo subo


----------



## jairo dariel (Oct 10, 2013)

Me gusto la sencillez del circuito ,   dosmetros que tanto se calienta con una carga de 4 ohms ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2013)

La versión mono o estereo trabaja super cómoda a 4 Ohms , la versión puente a 4 Ohms (140 Watts) necesita un buen disipador

Saludos !


----------



## jairo dariel (Oct 31, 2013)

dosmetros dijo:


> la versión mono o estereo trabaja super cómoda a 4 ohms , la versión puente a 4 ohms (140 watts) necesita un buen disipador
> 
> saludos !



una pregunta  dosmetros que clase es  tu amplificador ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2013)

Es un clase AB , anda muy bien en graves , no tiene muchos agudos.


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 1, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un clase AB , anda muy bien en graves , no tiene muchos agudos.



gracias dosmetros era la duda que tenia


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 11, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un clase AB , anda muy bien en graves , no tiene muchos agudos.



Hola DOSMETROS, veo que éste amplificador es justo lo que busco para un subwoofer con 3Ω de impedancia, en otra oportunidad me indicaste usar éste circuito para mi sub, pero no lo he realizado porque para esta fecha siempre sale algún ampli para un conocido o amigo del amigo del amigo del primo del cuñado  (para esos casos videorockola)

Bueno veo que tiene buena respuesta de bajos, me sirve... 55W sobre 3Ω, me sirve. Y como reciclar está de moda para tu circuito (he visto a otros reciclando para el propósito ) Yo también tengo para reciclar un par de transistores TIP140 sí, son TIP140, es decir funcionan hasta 60V... por ende no creo que tengan problemas, de resto son idénticos al TIP142. ¿qué?¿no es así? Y con su permiso lo construyo cuasicomplementario NPN. 

DOSMETROS, ésta es la hoja de datos de los TIP140, a mi modo de ver funcionarían sin problemas. ¿verdad?

Saludos y gracias por compartir éste inusual ampli.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2013)

Un gusto si lo armás ! 

De cuanto es la fuente que tenés ?


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 11, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un gusto si lo armás !
> 
> De cuanto es la fuente que tenés ?



En realidad la fuente la diseño partiendo del circuito a realizar, porque yo mismo bobino todos los trafos que pueda. Entonces encontrando el circuito acorde empiezo a diseñar las salidas de tensión que necesito para cada etapa amplificadora, ya que lo armaría para que funcione como subwoofer acompañando al espectacular ROTEL compartido por mnicolau (ver aquí)

Quedarían entonces 2 etapas tipo "ROTEL" para el sonido estereo + el 3 transistores tipo "DOSME"  para el subwoofer.

Y que me dices... ¿hay problema con utilizar los TIP140 y además en cuasicomplentario? ¿lograré esa potencia con la tensión sugerida y 3Ω?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2013)

Estamos bárbaro , porque los dos se alimentan con 42 V , bién ahí.

Podrian andar los TIP40

Se podría hacer en bridge


----------



## pigma (Dic 11, 2013)

Se pueden poner diodos mas grandes para no tener que pegar con el disipador? no entiendo muy bien porque se tienen que refrigerar, yo pense que no calentaban tanto por su capacidad, no me extrañaria en 3 o 6 amperes pero en 1amper?

P.D. No es reclamo es pregunta jejeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 11, 2013)

pigma dijo:


> Se pueden poner diodos mas grandes para no tener que pegar con el disipador? no entiendo muy bien porque se tienen que refrigerar, yo pense que no calentaban tanto por su capacidad, no me extrañaria en 3 o 6 amperes pero en 1amper?


Esos diodos NO CALIENTAN por si mismos! Al ponerlos sobre el disipador, este les transmite (digamos...) parte del calor de los transistores de potencia entonces los diodos bajan su caída directa en -2mV/ºK y polarizan con menos tensión la base de los transistores y por estos circula menos corriente.... todo esto para impedir el embalamiento térmico del par de salida.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 11, 2013)

pigma dijo:


> Se pueden poner diodos mas grandes para no tener que pegar con el disipador? no entiendo muy bien porque se tienen que refrigerar, yo pense que no calentaban tanto por su capacidad, no me extrañaria en 3 o 6 amperes pero en 1amper?
> 
> P.D. No es reclamo es pregunta jejeje



Si o si deben ir pegados al disipador, el chiste es que ellos adquieran la temperatura mas o menos igual a la de los transistores de salida. No es que ellos calienten como tal... Lo que sucede es que las propiedades de los semiconductores los hacen requerir mas corriente al aumentar la temperatura, así progresivamente, lo que conllevaría a un fenómeno conocido como embalamiento térmico. Los diodos por supuesto que son semiconductores (el semiconductor más simple creo yo) reciben la temperatura y ayudan a "regular" de cierta manera la corriente que pasará entre los transistores de potencia. Espero hacerme entender.
Saludos!


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 12, 2013)

Hola DOSMETROS, pasé tu diagrama a cuasicomplementario, según entiendo se puede utilizar TIP140, TIP141 y TIP142 ya que no se aumentará la tensión (42V) debido a que el TL no soporta el aumento de tensión. Falta que lo chequees a ver si lo "convertí" bién.

El cambio es mínimo pero ahí está:


Para todos: 
Los componentes enmarcados en rojo significa que van en el mismo disipador de calor. El TP (Test Point) me indica que se mide en DC y se regula el potenciómetro de 100K hasta que el valor sea la mitad de VCC, si se alimenta con 42V entonces en TP debemos ajustar hasta lograr... Lógico 21V.

He tenido días muy pesados y no he tenido tiempo para mis proyectos, apenas pueda lo ensamblo y pruebo.

Saludos!

PD: las resistencias de los transistores de salida las maqué como 5W, en el diagrama decía 2W pero se me quedó fue la imagen de las fotos jejeje

El circuito no ha sido probado, pero puede no funcionar en cuasicomplementario porque no estoy seguro si deba utilizar algún tipo de par diferencial.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2013)

Te falta un PNP de baja señal (BC547) para convertir el Darlington de abajo en PNP *(par Sziklai).*

Además te cambié la de 820Ω por 1kΩ , la de 18Ω por 15Ω y quité un díodo 1N4007 para que quede el bias en 30mA





https://www.google.com.ar/#q=par+sziklai


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 12, 2013)

Sí, entiendo lo que me dices... era donde sospechaba que había un error. Pero si realizo esa modificación posiblemente estaría cambiando la ganancia de esa "rama" entonces creo yo que puedo utilizar un par de transistores mas pequeños... uno NPN en darlington con el TIP140 de la rama superior y uno PNP en sziklai con el TIP140 de la rama inferiror. Dichos transistores son complementarios entre sí, por ejemplo el BC548(que sugiere) con el BC558. También hay otros como el 2N5551 y 2N5401... etc. Bueno no sé si también deben hacer contacto térmico al disipador. ¿deben ir al disipador?

También tengo la posibilidad de comprar un TIP147 y dejarme de tonterías.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2013)

No, quedate tranquilo, esos transistores funcionan como seguidores de emisor, solo que el emisor tendrá 0,65 V menos.

No amplifican tensión , amplifican corriente , y la corriente es la que pide la carga , así que no hay problemas con que una mitad amplifique más que la otra.

Y además que en la configuración Sziklay no se suma otra juntura , eso queda como si fuera un Darlington PNP.

Ya lo hemos hecho otras veces


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 12, 2013)

Excelente DOSMETROS, tu emoticón  lo dice todo. Eso es lo que llaman experiencia, y de paso aprendo algo nuevo 

Dosme' veo que editó el mensaje para subir el diagrama con la modificación que sugiere. Una pregunta... la resistencia de potencia del TIP140 de abajo no debe ir al emisor? O se puede dejar en colector?

Gracias por el esquema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2013)

Mirá , lo de la resistencia de emisor es medio discutible , si considerás a Q1 como transistor independiente , entonces debería ir en su emisor. Ahora si tomás a Q1-Q2 como un único transistor PNP , entonces su "emisor" equivalente sería la pata de arriba y quedaría correcta la resistencia , algunos optarían por ponerle 2 resistencias . . . 

Si , le hice otras reformas porque con el cambio de configuración se me había disparado el Bias como a 700 mA   , ahí está en 32 mA 

Si tenés Multisim 12 te subo el archivo.

Saludos !


----------



## pigma (Dic 12, 2013)

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg y blanko001, ahora si me queda claro porque los diodos tienen que ir pegados al disipador


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 12, 2013)

Si lo tengo... no lo tengo instalado pero lo instalo de una vez!!! jejeje no puedo esperar para poner mis manos encima de los potenciómetros aunque sean virtuales jeje.
Bueno también experimentar distintas cargas y probar lo de las resistencias de salida. Gracias Dosme'



pigma dijo:


> Gracias Dr. Zoidberg y blanko001, ahora si me queda claro porque los diodos tienen que ir pegados al disipador



Ok amigo... igualmente hay mucho por consultar al respecto, nosotros te dimos una introducción y una ilustración del concepto. 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2013)

Ahi lo tenés para jugar


----------



## juliangp (Feb 10, 2014)

Dosmetros, tengo el amplificador simulandolo sziklai, ya relevé curvas de fase y respuesta en frecuencia, midiendo con el generador de señales directamente en la entrada obtengo una respuesta en frecuencia bastante plana, la cosa es cuando una resistencia se cruza en el camino generador de señales-amplificador, ya que en este caso, al ser la impedancia de entrada varible con la frecuencia (a mayor F menor impedancia), la respuesta tiende a ser bastante pobre. Mi idea es agregarle un operacional en la entrada en modo no inversor con ganancia 1, ya que aunque puse 2 transistores mas y un integrado, la simplicidad sigue estando. De esta manera solo falta encontrar un op. amp, que maneje cerca de los 300~200Ω. 

Esquematico:



Mediciones con operacional:



Mediciones sin operacional y con R=10K en serie con la entrada, para representar salida de impedancia alta:




Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2014)

Jeje  

Fijate de jugar con alguna resistencia de poco valor (de 5 a 20 Ohms) en serie con el el ánodo del 431 , eso le baja la ganancia. Tendrás que retocar el preset.

Probá de aumentar los valores del preset , R5 y R2 proporcionalmente como para aumentar la impedancia (que puedas mantener _Punta 1_ en Vcc/2)


----------



## juliangp (Feb 10, 2014)

No hay caso, ya que aumentando los valores de las resistencias se me va la simetría y no la puedo regular (para los 28v que voy a usar yo), y poniendo la resistencia de bajo valor que disminuye la ganancia, ocurre lo mismo, gracias por la rápida respuesta!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2014)

De nada che 

R2 100k
R5 390k
Preset 100k al 50%

Entrada a 16 mVpp

Con 28 V 15 Watts . . . lo haría en puente y lo llevaría a 60 Watts  y además te ahorras los dos capacitores de salida

AGREGO : si le ponés 4,7 Ohms en serie con el 431 a masa, la entrada va a 70 mVpp


----------



## juliangp (Feb 10, 2014)

En un próximo proyecto hago la versión puente para uso propio, por ahora es para un proyecto de un amigo! asi que está todo cobrado jaja
Ahora sí! con esas modificaciones anda al pelo, la impedancia subio a 1k5 (1khz), y la sensibilidad bajo como lo dijiste! saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2014)

Posteame tu simulación


----------



## juliangp (Feb 12, 2014)

Hola dosme! perdón por responder tarde, ahora te subo imágenes de la simulación con  la modificación que me dijiste y te muestro como varió la impedancia de entrada y la sensibilidad:

Diagrama:



Sensibilidad y THD: (esta última ha variado considerablemente, aún siendo menor la potencia exigida en este caso con respecto a las pruebas anteriores) 



Impedancia:

No puedo colgar una imágen comparando curvas de impedancia porque no sé como realizarlas, pero según mis calculos ésta es la impedancia antes y despues de las modificaciones que propusiste 1kHZ,5kHZ,10kHZ y 20kHZ.

Antes / Despues:

1kHZ: 335Ω / 2882Ω
5kHZ: 300Ω / 2048Ω
10kHZ: 225Ω / 1087Ω
20kHZ: 113Ω / 394Ω

De yapa, cuelgo la imágen del amplificador con un operacional en la entrada y la curva de respuesta con y sin este, además de la de fase que es igual con o sin este:



Curva de respuesta eléctrica:

Con op:



Sin op:



Fase:



-----

Desoues de esas pruebas yo lo dejaria sin los cambios y con un operacional.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2014)

O sea que aún aumentando las resistencias de polarización del tl431 , la impedancia de entrada en general bajó ?

En una etapa a bjt hay una relación bastante específica entre esas resistencias y la ganancia del transistor.

Lo de la resistencia de ánodo era un recurso que estaba intentando ya que la sensibilidad es de 5 mV y los pibes le ponen 3V con el mp3 

Ya lo armaste y lo hiciste plata  ?


----------



## juliangp (Feb 12, 2014)

Nono aumentó, osea "despues" es cuando las aumenté y la impedancia subió, si es verdad lo del mp3 solo mi celular que tiene una salida muy baja, lo medí con el multímetro y un generador de señales para android y en 250HZ (mi tester mide 400, y le mande eso para que no sea ni muy baja para la salida del celular ni muy alta para el tester, digamos un valor medio), y me tiró un voltaje de 144mVp, a máxima salida.
No, no lo hice plata ni lo armé todavía jaja, pero unas modificaciones más y hago el PCB , media arriegada la cosa porque le voy a dar la prueba de fuego para ya venderlo, pero bueno, espero que todo salga bien jaja 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2014)

El amplificador básico de la primera página , alimentado con 42V , con esa resistencia de 100 Ohms delante para cargar el mp3 o la PC , y con el potenciómetro adentro (escondido) , que lo regulamos una vez y listo , *está andando hace un año y medio* , y con un programa Dj le da unas palizas bárbaras 

Usa 8" re-chino suspensión de goma , en bafles herméticos de 45 litros (sin ningún cálculo) y tweeters piezo.

Saludos !


----------



## juliangp (Feb 12, 2014)

Lo voy a armar, lo voy a armar jaja, ya me pongo a hacer el pcb y en cuanto lo tenga lo subo si es de alguna utilidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2014)

Buscalo que el PCB ya lo hizo Quercus ! . . . y otro muchacho también.

El tema con el cálculo de las resistencias de polarización del TL431 (modo audio) es bastante complicado ya que le medí una Ig de 2uA y una Ic de 24mA , si no me equivoqué , eso me daría una ganancia de 1.200.000 

Aqui tenés un post interesante con eso :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/amplificador-clase-adaptacion-impedancias-105210/#post844455


----------



## emanuelven (Feb 21, 2014)

Hola 2M, muy buen proyecto, pero tengo una duda, ¿Cómo haces para calcular los capacitores? (los de anti oscilación y los de acople), saludos, buen proyecto

PD: Como afecta a la ganancia la re-alimentación que hace R3 y R1


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2014)

Los de antioscilación es un clásico , 47 nF entre base y colector del Vas.

Oro clásico es la red Zobel a la salida  10 Ohms en serie con 47 nF

Y con los de acople tenés que fijarte que si queda como pasabajos no te corte antes , mayor valor , mas graves


----------



## emanuelven (Feb 23, 2014)

2M, gracias por tu respuesta, pero yo pensaba que utilizabas los modelos a pequeña señal para calcular los capacitores, y los de anti-oscilación esos si me vendrían joya, pues necesito saber la estabilidad del circuito, saludos

PD: Cálculos matemáticos si no fuera mucha molestia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2014)

A ver  , eso es un amplificador *experimental* hecho con un zener programable , y del zener programable hay solo datos como zener , pero  no como amplificador. Posiblemente figure la capacidad del gate para Vcc en el datasheet , pero no hay tablas de nada en función de la frecuencia . No se sabe la impedancia de entrada , no se sabe la curva de respuesta , no se sabe el Hfe , fundamentalmente porque no es un Bjt y tampoco se comporta cómo tal. Así que no hay cálculos disponibles aquí , y los que hice me los llevaré a la tumba  Muajajajaja 

Si lees ésto : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/amplificador-clase-adaptacion-impedancias-105210/#post844455 , entonces cómo las calcularías si tomás en cuenta que tiene una ganancia de 1.200.000 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/884485/ _ 
Aún las simulaciones hay que tomarlas con pinzas , porque depende de los datos que proporcione el modelo .

Y aunque se asemeje bastante a un emisor común  , éste *solo funciona con 2,47 V en gate*  . Y si le ponés una resistencia de ánodo , no la podés calcular cómo resistencia de emisor , porque no tiene nada que ver .

En cuanto a la realimentación es la clásica y típica de los amplificadores de tres transistores que hacen en la escuela , así que buscá por ahí.

Saludos !


----------



## chepao (Feb 25, 2016)

y que pasa con la version puente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2016)

Está en el primer mensaje , anda muy bien , unos 140 Watts sobre 4 Ohms con 42 V de alimentación simple. Excelente para bajos


----------



## rulfo (Abr 18, 2019)

Muy buenas, espectacular este amplificador , Dosmetros , lo voy a montar, tenia pensado alimentarlo con con un transformador de 24ac, ¿ Hay algun problema o alguna modificación a seguir?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2019)

No hay problemas con la tensión , solo no sobrepasar la máxima recomendada en el 1º post. Se puede achicar R5 (corrijo es R1) a 120k para poder calibrar el offset.

Mirá que es amplificador para graves , no tiene muchos agudos.

Sino armá éste que si anda bien y tiene agudos , está probado el modelo con los tres díodos del Bias (aunque no el del bias con led)

Remake del amplificador Siemens 50W setentoso


----------



## rulfo (Abr 18, 2019)

R5 junto a los diodos no es para calibrar el BIAS?
¿El OFFSET no se regula con r3? Dejándolo en la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, midiendo antes del condensador de salida y GND...


rulfo dijo:


> R5 junto a los diodos no es para calibrar el BIAS?
> ¿El OFFSET no se regula con r3? Dejándolo en la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, midiendo antes del condensador de salida y GND...


Perdon r3 es para ajustar la simetría, El OFFSET se si supone que se mantiene en 0mV al tener el condensador de salida?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2019)

rulfo dijo:


> R5 junto a los diodos no es para calibrar el BIAS?



Si , digamos unos 30 o 40 mA en los transistores de salida



rulfo dijo:


> ¿El OFFSET no se regula con r3? Dejándolo en la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, midiendo antes del condensador de salida y GND...



Si , pero para alimentarlo con 24V conviene reemplazar R1 por 120k.



rulfo dijo:


> Perdon r3 es para ajustar la simetría, El OFFSET se si supone que se mantiene en 0mV al tener el condensador de salida?



Si , es para ajustar el 0V y que no tenga offset antes del capacitor de salida , si queda descentrado recortaría la onda con terrible distorsión.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 19, 2019)

Si , pero para alimentarlo con 24V conviene reemplazar R1 por 120k.




Ok, al decir anteriormente R5,  por eso me extraño... 
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2019)

Ahh siii , me había confundido , ahí lo edité y corregí. Gracias.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 23, 2019)

Buenas, ya lo tengo montado, lo he puesto en marcha con un bombilla en serie de 60w, se enciende un poco y se apaga, por el momento todo bien, una tensión de entrada 31,5 DC con un transformador de 24ac, condensador filtro de 22000un/50v, ahora viene el problema, el valor de tensión de simetría no puedo subir de 14,60 dc medido entre positivo del transformador de salida y gnd, (pienso no esta mal del todo)  y ahora lo raro, entre gnd y la salida del amplificado 14,03 dc, que pasó??
El único valor que he cambiado es la r de 820 ohm /2w por una de 920 ohm/ 2w,
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2019)

Bien ! Está "aaaarmozo"  

Del transformador olvidate , tu masa es el negativo del capacitor de 22.000uF y todas las medidas serán en relación a eso.

Cómo me dijiste de alimentarlo con 24V , por eso te dije de bajar R1 de 270k a 120k , pero al alimentarlo con 31V quizás deba medir 150k o 180k.

 ¿ Dónde está el capacitor de salida C7 ?  De ahí de OUT debería ir al positivo del capacitor de 4.700 uF , del negativo del capacitor al positivo del parlante y del negativo del parlante al negativo del capacitor de la fuente.

Te felicito !


----------



## rulfo (Abr 23, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bien ! Está "aaaarmozo"
> 
> Del transformador olvidate , tu masa es el negativo del capacitor de 22.000uF y todas las medidas serán en relación a eso.



Si hay de hay cogí las medidas, el corrector me cambió condensador por transformador.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cómo me dijiste de alimentarlo con 24V , por eso te dije de bajar R1 de 270k a 120k , pero al alimentarlo con 31V quizás deba medir 150k o 180k.



Vale, si no da los valores la cambio..



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Dónde está el capacitor de salida C7 ?  De ahí de OUT debería ir al positivo del capacitor de 4.700 uF , del negativo del capacitor al positivo del parlante y del negativo del parlante al negativo del capacitor de la fuente.



Es el condensador grande que se ve en la placa y así se encuentra..

Lo que no entiendo porque tengo esos 14v dc medidos entre gnd y out, todas estas medidas con la entrada de audio en corto...
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2019)

rulfo dijo:


> Es el condensador grande que se ve en la placa y así se encuentra..



Ah ah , ok  , no deberías tener tensión después del capacitor  , ¿ Estás midiendo sin parlante no ?  O que esos capacitores de 4.700uF tengan fuga ? 

P.D.: Multi-cita : sombreás una frase y te aparece un mini indicador que dice citar , le das clic y le contestás , le das enter para bajar un renglón , sombreás otra frase y le volvés a dar clic y te aparece abajo


----------



## rulfo (Abr 24, 2019)

Estoy midiendo sin parlante, los condensadores son nuevos (de AliExpress),no creo que tengan fuga, ante la duda esta tarde pondré otros dos nuevos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2019)

Cambia R1 , calibra la tensión de simetría y a ponerle parlante y audio ♪♫


----------



## rulfo (Abr 24, 2019)

Ya he cambiado R1 por 150k y he conseguido llegar a 15,50v dc, pienso que puede valer ya que hay 31v dc en la alimentación, he cambiado los condensadores de salida por dos de procedencia de más confianza, y sigo igual con 14v dc en la salida, medido entre outy 3l gnd del amplificador.
No lo entiendo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2019)

Volvé a medirlo con un parlante o resistencia de 10 Ohms o menos


----------



## rulfo (Abr 24, 2019)

Le conecte un altavoz de 8 ohms, y ahora si!!!, no sabia que necesitaba una carga a la salida para que bajará la tansion de salida a 0,  otra cosilla, tengo una tensión entre cada una de las resistencia de 00,9 mv, no llega ni a un milivoltios, 10mA, no sería muy poco?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2019)

Bien , ya lo tenés !

Lo ideal sería entre 30 y 50 mA , eso se modifica aumentando R5 , prueba con 15 Ohms.

Acabo de simularlo con alimentación de 31V y la R4 de 920 Ohms y me da 47 Ohms para 47mA


----------



## rulfo (Abr 26, 2019)

Buenas, después pillaré un rato y las cambio por las de 47ohm y vuelvo a probar a ver como se queda, una duda que tengo es sobre la fuente de alimentación, tengo costumbre de poner en la fuentes de doble polaridad dos resistencias, cada una de 4k7  entre el gnd y la parte negativa y la otra entre gnd y la parte positiva, para ayudar a descargar los condensadores, en este caso utilizo fuente simple y un condensador de 22000uf/50v, ¿podría poner una también de 4k7   entre el + y - del condensador??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿podría poner una también de 4k7 entre el + y - del condensador??


 
Si


----------



## rulfo (Abr 26, 2019)

Le ha puesto la resistencia de 47ohm y daba destellos la bombilla, la he bajado ha 33 y seguía dando destellos, la bajo a 22 y seguía de vez en cuando dando un destello, de disparaba el bias, la vuelvo a bajar a 20 y se mantiene a unos 5mV pero a veces sube a unos 8mV y de hay sube a unos 60mV y se enciende levemente la bombilla,  y al final Le he puesto dos de 33ohm en paralelo, al final unos 16,5 ohm y con ese valor está en unos 1,8 ohm como mucho 2mV, bueno lo he dejado así y le mete audio con el audio, y solo lo puedo escuchar a muy bajo volumen en el momento que lo subo se empieza a petardea a entrecortarse, Le meto la resistencia de 100 ohm entre el positivo de entrada y gnd y nada sigue igual subo el valor hasta 1k y no hay manera, a bajo volumen, si subo petardea y se va cortando...
Aquí me he quedado..

Cada vez que petardea, que se entrecorta, sube la tensión a la salida del amplificador, me imagino que ese será el motivo de los petardazos..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

Probaste los canales por separado ?


----------



## rulfo (Abr 27, 2019)

Si, pero acabo de recordar que la resistencia(100r) en la entrada de audio la sorde por abajo de la placa y después le añadi hasta un 1k en unas pinzas que tenía en la conexión de la entrada de audio, pero sin quitar la de 100r, por lo tanto cuando llegue a 1k lo que realmente tenía era 90 ohm ya que seguía manteniendo la de 100ohm en paralelo, después pillo un rato quito la de 100ohm  y subo el valor por si pudiera ser eso...
Gracias


----------



## rulfo (Abr 27, 2019)

No hay manera, he subido hasta 200ohm y sigue igual se entrecorta, sube la, tensión en la salida, también me he dado cuenta de que se dispara el bias de golpe de sobre los 2mV que está a unos 60mv, no entiendo que pasa, lo revisaré todo, incluso volver los valores iniciales y alimentarlo con un transformador que tengo de +-15 ac, por descartar que sea por la tensión de alimentación...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2019)

¿ La tensión de la fuente se mantiene estable ? De dónde es ese transformador ?


----------



## rulfo (Abr 27, 2019)

La tensión si se mantiene estable, el transformador es de una persiana automatica, ya he vuelto todo a sus valores originales, menos la resistencia de 820ohm que no tengo y anteriormente había puesto una de 920ohm y ahora por acercamarme un poco mas a su valor he puesto dos de 1k6 de 1/2w en paralelo, en un rato lo pruebo, a ver que hace...


----------



## rulfo (Abr 28, 2019)

Como ya comenté ahora está todo con sus valores originales,  le doy tensión,  41,7 v DC, simetría en 21,7 DC, bias en unos 3mv= 30mA, por el momento todo en sus valores, ahora viene el problema en cuestión de un minuto se enciende levemente la bombilla en serie, se dispara el bias a 60mV, la, simetría cae a unos 3v, y la tensión de entrada cae de los 41,7 a unos 27, Le conecto el altavoz y le doy tensión y le inyectó audio, y el mismo problema pero esta  vez  casi instantáneo y en las dos etapas el mismo problema, voy a revisar a ver si veo algo 😭😭.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2019)

Transistor trucho , que se calienta y se va de viaje ?


----------



## rulfo (Abr 28, 2019)

Después de llevar unas cuantas horas mirando y más que mirando y probando, en unas de las etapas la bombilla ya se quedaba levemente encendida, cambio el tl 431(reciclado que son los que estoy utilizando) en una de las etapas y vuelve a pasar lo mismo en cuestión de segundo la bombilla parpadea y se disparan todos los valores, Le pongo el termómetro al tl y se dispara la temperatura, pero volando, cuando llega a unos 47 grados es cuando se enciende la bombilla, baja la temperatura y  vuelve a sonar la música y se apaga la bombilla y así continuamente le he puesto un ventilador soplando a 12v, y así no llega a superar los 45 y de esta forma he conseguido tener una etapa funcionando, eso sí a bajo volumen, en el momento que subo se entrecorta, y aun cargandolo con la r de 100ohm, con la unica r que consigo poder subir el volumen a tope desde el móvil es con una de 10ohm  y con el potenciómetro de la placa al Minimo, por lo tanto no puedo escucharlo alto si no empieza a  petardear, pero bueno ya se ha
conseguido algo, de todas formas esta forma pidere unos tl nuevos, ya que de estos no me fio, y a ver que disipadores se le puede acoplar, gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2019)

Yo he armado un estéreo que por ahí sigue sonando y luego he armado tres etapas mono para reemplazar los sub tipo Edifier y no he tenido problemas. Revisá el tema de la potencia máxima (V x I) del 431 en el datasheet   Fijate que según la letra P o D cambia la potencia . . . .


----------



## rulfo (Abr 28, 2019)

Por esa parte estoy tranquilo, se que funciona  la perfección ya que es de procedencia fiable, es tema de potencia he mirado y según he visto todos tienen una salida de 100mA lo que si varía es la temperatura máxima de funcionamiento 75, 85 y 105grados,  y se supone que ha mayor temperatura de funcionamiento menos potencia suministra,

TL431AIZT 
Este es el que pidere a ver que tal, pienso que el problema puede estar en los que estoy utilizando..


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 1, 2019)

Rulfo, los TIP142 y TIP147 son unos transistores MUY FALSIFICADOS en el mercado, TRUCHOS como dicen por aquí...… No descartes esa posibilidad....
Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo (May 1, 2019)

Hola Juan Carlos, estoy a la espera de recibir los tl431 y unos disipadores y a ver que tal se porta, y si no pues cambiaré los transistores, los  suelo pedir en  diotronic que hasta ahora no he tenido problemas, espero que esta no no sea la primera vez.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## rulfo (May 8, 2019)

Buenas, ya me llegaron los tl431 y unos disipadores para colocarles, esta es una de las etapas, parece ser que todo bien, suena bien y  bastante potennte




Y esta es la otra etapa, esta si me esta dando problemas, a bajo volumen suena bien en el momento que subo un poco empieza a sonar feo y a llegar continua al altavoz, incluso como suba mucho deja de sonar por una instante y se prende un poco la bombilla en serie y vuelva a sonar al instante, he notado que a menos volumen tiene más potencia que la otra etapa. 
En cuanto pille un rato midere el  Bias  a ver que nos dice... 




Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2019)

Bueno ya tenés un canal funcionando  , ahora tenés que descubrir que transistor está molestando


----------



## rulfo (May 8, 2019)

¿Crees que pueda ser un transistor de salida por los síntomas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2019)

Si , pinta a transistor falso


----------



## rulfo (May 12, 2019)

Buenas,  llevo todo el día liado y no consigo de que el otro canal funcione correctamente, he cambiado los transistores finales por unos nuevos, he comprobado resistencias, condensadores, las pistas una y otra vez y no hay manera😤😤, sigue el mismo problema, a bajo volumen bien, lo subo y ya empieza a distorsionar incluso la bombilla pega el destello, he mirado todas las tensiones del esquema y se encuentran correctamente, el Bias en 50mA, a diferencia del otro canal que este a 70mA,  cuanto toco por ejemplo la Borna positiva con la punta del multimetro para comprobar tensión de entrada ya se escucha pequeños ruidos en el altavoz, cosa que no pasa en el otro, no se si puede estar oscilando, ya que la verdad no se que más mirar...


----------



## rulfo (May 13, 2019)

Por descartar que no sea problema de los Darlington (del sitio que provienen hasta el día de hoy nunca he tenido problemas).
Esta sería la forma correcta de improvisar un transistor Darlington?
Gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 13, 2019)

SI


----------



## rulfo (May 15, 2019)

En el próximo rato que pille le doy tensión a ver lo que hace, dudo que sea los transistores, perooo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2019)

Dato para la próxima , si uno anda bien y el otro no , *pero no se quema* , entonces podés ir intercambiando componentes hasta encontrar al culpable . . . ¿ Capishe ?


----------



## rulfo (May 15, 2019)

Siii, en caso de que no funcione eso será lo próximo, tambirn no hay mucho que cambiar, tiene que andar por...






Ya está funcionando, eran los Darlington, y de estos mismos tengo montados en otros amplificadores como algún que otro posteado por Quercus, ¿Puede ser que este amplificador exiga más a los transistores que otros tipos de amplificadores?
No quisiera pensar que todos los que tengo sean falsos...


----------



## rulfo (May 15, 2019)

¿Se puede montar otro Darlington más por rama con su respectiva resistencia de emisor y así quizás no dé problemas al repartir el trabajo entre dos transistores?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 16, 2019)

Enhorabuena.... Los TIP142 y 147 están saliendo muy malos..... No te líes con añadir más finales en paralelo, vuelve al inicio de éste post (de los primeros mensajes) y verás que Horacio (dosmetros) realizó una versión BRIDGE, que tira un chorro de watios , está simulada y probada y va de cine.... Es otra solución técnica que al fin y al cabo añade transistores como es tu intención subiendo la potencia.
Un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2019)

Que suerte que lo tengas andando   .

Hay dos proyectos que hice cómo desafío de obtener buena potencia y buen sonido con solo 3 transistores . . .  sólo un desafío caprichoso  . . .  el otro es la *remade del Siemens , ese nunca  lo probé  con el Biass a led verde  *la teoría dice que debería funcionar


----------



## rulfo (May 19, 2019)

Bueno pues dejo ya este amplificador  por terminado, hasta que le busque un gabinete,  una prueba medio decente de como suena, lastima que no se aprecie la potencia y buen sonido que tiene, lo único que tendré que pasar a llamarlo super amplificador de 5 transistores 😔😔...


----------



## rulfo (Sep 16, 2019)

Buenas, he montando otro amplificador  para probar suerte con otros transistores que me he pillado, y esta vez si, todo perfecto..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## josee (Mar 26, 2020)

Hola, he leído el tema entero y estoy pensando en hacer este proyecto en stereo,primero acabaré los otros dos proyectos que tengo pendientes., lo puedo alimentar con un cargador de pc con 19v y 2.5amperios? Lo pregunto porque tengo el cargador estropeado y antes de pedír las piezas que me faltan saber si me sirve por arreglarlo o no. Le voy a poner altavoces de 6ohms. Muchas gracias compañeros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2020)

Si , no dará mucha potencia con esa alimentación . . .


----------



## josee (Mar 26, 2020)

No necesito mucha potencia, prefiero la calidad, las resistencias pongo las mismas como figura en el esquema? 

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2020)

Ahí te dejo foto y simulación , hay que usar los valores de las dos resistencias marcadas 🤞


----------



## josee (Mar 26, 2020)

Más claro el agua, a ver si en unos meses lo hago porque tengo aqui varias cosas pendientes y con ésto del virus llegan los materiales por fasciculos, muchas gracias DOSMETROS un placer.

Como ya he dicho en anteriores post, no necesito potencia, pero me gustaria saber cuanta potencia dara con 19v y 6 ohms de altavoces?? Solo por curiosidad de cuantos w sacaria.

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2020)

Fijate que la simulación la he hecho con tus requerimientos , o sea fuente de 19V y parlante de 6 Ohms ; en la foto están remarcados  potencia = 4,473W, distorsión = 0,319% y consumo de los transistores de salida a máxima potencia = 404 mA  (así que el consumo total será de unos 450 mA por canal)

Saludos !


----------



## josee (Mar 27, 2020)

Perdona que no me haya dado cuenta en la simulación pero no lo entiendo, perdona por tanta pregunta. Me sobra potencia porque a mis equipos no les doy brasa, están perezosos . Gracias de nuevo DOSMETROS, Un placer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2020)

Claro , modifique valores en el simulador para que no tuvieras que andar con pruebas y experimentos , la imagen es el circuito final con valores interesantes


----------



## josee (Mar 27, 2020)

Te lo agradezco mucho, pero mira, esta pregunta me a servido para entender un poco mas el software que utilizas porque antes de esto no tenia ni idea. La P en amarillo que pones en la pata negativa del condensador del circuito de la primera pagina para que sirve?  Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2020)

Poné foto


----------



## josee (Mar 27, 2020)

Lo he redondeado en rojo, gracias DOSMETROS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2020)

Ahhhh , el amplificador fue armado en placa perforada







Entonces *+* es el +19Vdc , *P* es positivo de parlante , *E* es la entrada de audio y *-* es el negativo de la fuente , del parlante y de la entrada.


----------



## josee (Mar 27, 2020)

Ahora si gracias, yo haré lo mismo en placa perforada. Esa placa parece muy grande o es la foto? Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2020)

Porque armé estéreo ahí !


----------



## josee (Mar 27, 2020)

Yo también quiero hacer ese estéreo que para los altavoces que tengo me vendrán bien, poco volumen pero con calidad. Lo que tengo que buscar es un disipador, y si lo compro me llegará dentro de 2 meses por la situación que estamos viviendo. Saludos.


----------

